
Show HN: Decss, a JS-in-CSS library that converts CSS into components - kossnocorp
https://github.com/kossnocorp/decss
======
kossnocorp
I like the idea of styled-components. But I also have had to deal with
hundreds of thousands of lines of Sass code so I know well how even a little
bit of (real) code could make styles incomprehensible.

So I've built a JS-in-CSS library that keeps your CSS where it belongs and
converts it React/Preact components using CSS modules.

You can learn about the reasoning behind in a Medium post:
[https://medium.com/@kossnocorp/js-in-css-
df4cf8b9b96c](https://medium.com/@kossnocorp/js-in-css-df4cf8b9b96c)

I did battle test it in production for almost a year, so now I think it's
ready to be shared with HN folks.

